# Besser für den Fischerschein in Hamburg lernen?



## Ag3nt (24. August 2008)

Hallo Gemeinsam,

ich bin nun offiziell für den Fischerschein-Kurs in Hamburg angemeldet. Nun hab ich das schöne Heft: "Der gerade Weg zum Petri Heil" erhalten. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich den Stoff am besten lernen kann?

Dort im Heft sind ja nur die offiziellen Fragen und Antworten. Danke


----------



## Sport_fischer (24. August 2008)

*AW: Besser für den Fischerschein in Hamburg lernen?*

wenn du im kurs aufpasst und dich ein wenig dafüpr interessierst brauchst du nicht zu lernen haben ich und meine freunde auch nicht gemacht und waren dann mit der prüfung ganz schnell durch und ohne fehler, weil die fragen eigentlich leicht sind. mach dir keinen kopf.


----------



## Nimos (24. August 2008)

*AW: Besser für den Fischerschein in Hamburg lernen?*

jo Sport Fischer hat recht du bekommst alle Fragen+Antworten und bei der praktischen Prüfung (wenns die denn bei euch gibt) wird auch alles ganz locker gesehen mach dir keinen kopf wenn du ein ganz bissel lernst is das easy


----------



## Ag3nt (25. August 2008)

*AW: Besser für den Fischerschein in Hamburg lernen?*



Nimos schrieb:


> jo Sport Fischer hat recht du bekommst alle Fragen+Antworten und bei der praktischen Prüfung (wenns die denn bei euch gibt) wird auch alles ganz locker gesehen mach dir keinen kopf wenn du ein ganz bissel lernst is das easy



Also ein praktische Prüfung gibt es zwar jedoch werfen wir da einfach nur mit der Angel in einen Kreis. In 3 Wochen (jeden Mo und Mi) hab ich Unterricht von 18- 22 uhr. Du meinst bestimmt den Unterricht oder?


----------

